# Ever hate that nice original paint look? '41 Westfield Rustoration



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 12, 2014)

Well I picked up this beautiful 41 Westfield about a month ago now....The nice original paint wasn't really doing it for me, so I let it sent out in the rain with a daily salt water bath...

Before!






After!! Isn't that much better!





Cool Right?


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 12, 2014)

Okay okay...all jokes aside. "panelman" shipped this baby to me last week. After a thorough cleaning and clear coating..I've now got a nice rat version of my nice Westfield. Considering this one came out of the Tropic state of Florida the rust was nice and juicy!

Before...




After...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 12, 2014)

April 1St is still a few Weeks away.....lol


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 12, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> April 1St is still a few Weeks away.....lol




Come on, join in early!

festivus for the rest of us!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 12, 2014)

*I like it*

He'll I love it.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 12, 2014)

Didn't you also stash a bike in your compost heap too?


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 12, 2014)

Have to love that florida weather.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 12, 2014)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Have to love that florida weather.




The rust honestly felt like no rust I've ever felt. It must have lived on the coat for a long time.


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 12, 2014)

Naval Jelly works wonders...may take days....but it works. 

Darcie


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 12, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> Naval Jelly works wonders...may take days....but it works.
> 
> Darcie




Yeah! I saw what it did on that clipper! But for this one I already had one in great shape. Wanted a patina version too.


----------



## panelman (Mar 12, 2014)

It was next to an alligator pond at a palm tree growers. The area had been flooded with salt water about 30-40 years ago he said. So the area was really salty.


----------



## mike j (Mar 13, 2014)

I like it, still don't know why. Maybe it's the nicest crust I've seen. Great preservation.


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 13, 2014)

Double Nickle said:


> After a thorough cleaning and clear coating..I've now got a nice rat version of my nice Westfield.





*Double Nickle ... what did you clear it with ??  

Particular sheen factor ... gloss .. semi-gloss .. satin .. matte .. other ??? 

WOW-WEE-WOW-WOW ... am diggin' the over-all look ... Oh, Yeah ... Daddy Like !!! *

...........  patric


----------



## willswares1220 (Mar 13, 2014)

Great look and I like the low luster, soft clear coat to bring it all out!

The weathered patina on that there bike looks a lot like the 1800's rusty metal stuff, I collect........:o

Did you use a flat or a low luster satin acrylic spray finish??


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 13, 2014)

dig it


----------



## OldRider (Mar 13, 2014)

That is exactly how I like my bikes! Your Westfield as it sits right now is a thing of beauty...


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 20, 2014)

I just had someone message me saying he could have bought the bike before I let it rust..I think he took the first post seriously.


Guys this is a secret mixture I've come up with...I will say it is gloss.


----------

